# Dog holding poop



## rocknpaws (Dec 24, 2011)

I have a dog that is holding its poop. Is that a good thing or bad? Since I have had the dog about 4 days now it has yet to poop. After 2 days he ate something. Is this something I should be worried about


----------



## EdDTS (May 30, 2012)

Some dogs need to exercise before they feel like going poop, it's like a wake up call to them. Maybe take it out on a walk or do some intense play with the dog?

If he ate something then I'd take it to the vet, there could be a blockage from whatever the dog ate and that would be why he can't go poop.


----------



## Mheath0429 (Sep 4, 2011)

Could be that the dog doesn't have to poop yet - When I first got my rescue, she didn't eat for 5 days and didn't poop for 6 - because she didn't have enough in her. Dogs know best, he will poop.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

If you haven't been watching him, some dogs will eat their poop...


----------



## JLeighL (Jun 27, 2012)

If you know that he has consumed something that he shouldn't have, i would take him to the vet. Also look for distention of the abdomen to see if its constipation/blockage. If not, then do lots of exercise. My dog sometimes wont go until we go for a run or brisk walk then he starts wobbling b/c he has to go so bad lol. Some dogs just aren't accustomed to their new home and yet and have a little anxiety. It will happen, but if you see any distention of the abd or whining when you rub his belly i would assume some sort of blockage. Hope everything works out ok!


----------



## rocknpaws (Dec 24, 2011)

I know he has to go because he will wait til we are inside to go


----------



## JLeighL (Jun 27, 2012)

Normally if this happens with a new dog or younger dog, i will simply bring their poop outside in the yard. The next time we go outside i will bring them to their poop and let them smell it. Often, this helps them understand that outside in the grass is where the poop goes. Dont know if this will work but it has for me in the past. Most puppies do well with it that i've noticed.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

JLeighL said:


> Normally if this happens with a new dog or younger dog, i will simply bring their poop outside in the yard. The next time we go outside i will bring them to their poop and let them smell it. Often, this helps them understand that outside in the grass is where the poop goes.


Does it? Or do they just think, "What the hell is up with these people? They're moving my poop, I kid you not! I left it in a perfectly good spot inside and suddenly it's outside. It's creepy, I'm telling you!"

Just thinking I would be a little freaked out if somebody moved my poop.....   

P.S. meant to post that my dog still holds her poop at our house, even though we moved here 4 years ago. She'll go whenever she's walked, and she'll pee just fine in her potty area. But she doesn't often poop here. Can't figure out what is making her uncomfortable about the spot. She had no problem pooping at our old house. It's a mystery.


----------



## JLeighL (Jun 27, 2012)

lol well i never thought about it like that. i always just used it as a training tool. it has worked for me plenty in the past so i never thought that the dog thought i might be crazy for picking up their poop! =) although they may think it, who knows what really goes on in their head!


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

I've always thought that dogs must think it awfully queer that we run around behind them scooping up their poop. Or go hunting for piles of it in the yard every once in a while. Sniffing poop, eating it -- these are things I think they can relate to. But picking it up and moving it somewhere else? That's just nuts. Maybe the reason dogs sniff around so much is that they're trying to figure out where in the hell the humans keep all the poop!


----------



## rocknpaws (Dec 24, 2011)

never thought about it that way but it could be...maybe we should ask an animal behaviorist


----------



## JLeighL (Jun 27, 2012)

lol well actually i do pick up my dogs poop in the yard before i cut grass. Mainly b/c i have a huge dog and that means huge poop and a huge mess when hit. I dont want to have a stinky lawn mower! lol! maybe i'm just crazy though.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I wish an animal behavorist would answer this. Lol! This is comical. XD

I am having a very difficult time with Eddee ... He just refuses to go outside! I can keep him out there all day ... nothing! I can let him in the house ... turn my back ... and he is pawing at me to go and flush the poop he left directly in front of the commode! Every single day!

Makes me wonder what his previous owners taught him. :/

I too clean up the poop outside as it happens! Maybe I should leave some lie? Lol!


----------

